# Tuning and Finding parts for a Golden Eagle Compound Bow



## Ravi

Hello,

I recently purchased a Golden Eagle compound bow, not knowing what I was getting into. It cost me about $80. When I took at it my archery club, bow guru there told me I needed to change my string on the bow, which is a steel string.

Also, I need new modules to shorten the draw length. I currently have Module D on it, and I think I need A. My Draw length is between 25 and 26 inches. 

What do you guys think I should do. I tried to upload the picture, but stupid Uploader is not working.


----------



## highpoundage

There is a guy on ebay that is selling a lot of old Golden Eagle parts. You might also want to call Fred Bear Archery for specs. They go back to about 1993.

My guess is the bow has either wood or solid glass limbs on it, and if it has a steel string then so are the cables and it will be impossible to time the cams...save yourself the headache since the limbs could be warped and will break if you shoot a light arrow out of it. Buy a newer modern bow like a Hoyt or a Mathews instead. 

If your photos didnt attach, the size of the photos are too big.


----------



## BOW GUY

Golden Eagle did NOT have steel strings! The Cables were steal coated as all bows had then. If you give me the exact marking on the mod I will see if I have them. What Model is the Bow? and a picture is also helpful.. I was a GE Dealer and shooter for 12 years.


----------



## patrick69

*string and cable*

I Have A Golden Eagle Ultra Evolution Advant HI-Cam R/H 65% String-58.5 Cable-43 5/8//// Where Can I Get This? Thanks Patrick


----------



## BOW GUY

you can get strings and cables from any string maker that advertises on Archery Talk or your local archery shop can order them for you.


----------



## maddogg69

i have a golden eagle evolution xtr and m looking on shortening the draw length it is set at 29 i need it at 27 how do i do that






the cam has 546 stamped on it


----------



## BOW GUY

What module is on it.


----------



## big taz

post a pic of the whole bow


----------



## NEVADAPRO

They definitely do not have steel strings! They had steel cables that were coated but the string is probably D50 (Dacron). And you can tune wheels with steel cables! You can adjust the cable/teardrop tail by loosening the allen set screw in the wheel and sliding the cable in or out (measure the length of each tail and make sure they are the same....then you can make small adjustments for nock travel). Have someone qualified check the limbs and make sure there are no cracks or de-laminations in them. You can NOT use a new string (new string material) or even the older Fast Flight material on any steel cabled bows except for the late 80's Oregon bows that had upgraded 10/32nd size cables instead of the 8/32nd size that were used by all other manufacturers. Hope this helps. God bless




highpoundage said:


> There is a guy on ebay that is selling a lot of old Golden Eagle parts. You might also want to call Fred Bear Archery for specs. They go back to about 1993.
> 
> My guess is the bow has either wood or solid glass limbs on it, and if it has a steel string then so are the cables and it will be impossible to time the cams...save yourself the headache since the limbs could be warped and will break if you shoot a light arrow out of it. Buy a newer modern bow like a Hoyt or a Mathews instead.
> 
> If your photos didnt attach, the size of the photos are too big.


----------



## MichaelDS2

Hi Bow Guy -- If you are still on this forum, I wonder if you might have a set of GE "B" draw length modules in aluminum not composite. I have and still shoot the Pro Turbo with the energy wheels and still love it. Been shooting GE since late 1980s. Thanks


----------



## BOW GUY

Im away for a week will check when I get back


----------



## lsherman

BOW GUY said:


> Golden Eagle did NOT have steel strings! The Cables were steal coated as all bows had then. If you give me the exact marking on the mod I will see if I have them. What Model is the Bow? and a picture is also helpful.. I was a GE Dealer and shooter for 12 years.


%
Bow Guy, I have a Golden Eagle Evolution Advantage 80% let off wheels RH. Can you tell me with confidence what the string length is. I have searched online and 58.5 has been a common thread. But I need to be sure so I can order one online. All the online custom string manufacturers have other GE models in their databases but not the Advantage Evolution with wheels or they don't respond to my inquiries (not a good sign). I believe the string is stretched so measuring it would not be accurate. Trying to do my do diligence.


----------



## jerry sturdavant

BOW GUY said:


> Golden Eagle did NOT have steel strings! The Cables were steal coated as all bows had then. If you give me the exact marking on the mod I will see if I have them. What Model is the Bow? and a picture is also helpful.. I was a GE Dealer and shooter for 12 years.


hello... i have a golden eagle talon...i need to get cable and string set..i really love this bow. the string is 56.5 and the cable 51.469 draw weight is 65-75 draw is 30" model A10


----------



## jerry sturdavant

hello..im new here.. i have an golden eagle talon model A10...im trying to find or upgrade the string and cable set draw is 30" string is 56.5 cable length is 51.469 draw weight is 65-75 it is in very good condition but i want to chage them before i have a problem its a keeper.


----------

